# Das grenzt an Liebe - Deutscher Trailer zur romantischen Komödie



## FlorianStangl (2. September 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Das grenzt an Liebe - Deutscher Trailer zur romantischen Komödie* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Das grenzt an Liebe - Deutscher Trailer zur romantischen Komödie


----------



## MisterBlonde (2. September 2014)

Ich frage mich wirklich, nach welchen Kriterien hier Filmtrailer ausgewählt werden. Bin zwar ein Michael Douglas-Fan, aber laufen auf dieser Seite wirklich so viele RomCom-Fans rum, dass sich diese Werbung lohnt?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (2. September 2014)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wirklich, nach welchen Kriterien hier Filmtrailer ausgewählt werden.



Wie laden in der Regel alle Filmtrailer hoch, die uns von den deutschen Verleihen angeboten werden.
Da Spieler meist auch Filmfans sind, laufen die für gewöhnlich auch ganz gut.
Wir zwingen ja niemanden es sich anzuschauen, wenn einen die Thematik nicht interessiert.


----------



## MisterBlonde (2. September 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wie laden in der Regel alle Filmtrailer hoch, die uns von den deutschen Verleihen angeboten werden.
> Da Spieler meist auch Filmfans sind, laufen die für gewöhnlich auch ganz gut.
> Wir zwingen ja niemanden es sich anzuschauen, wenn einen die Thematik nicht interessiert.



Trotzdem entbehrt es nicht einer gewissen Komik, wenn auf PC-Games ganz oben erstmal die Werbung zur romantischen Komödie mit Diane Keaton zu sehen ist. Ansehen muss man es dann eben doch, zumindest nimmt man dann Notiz davon. Aber stören tut es mich nicht, finde es ja lustig.

Finde es allerdings clever, sowas als "Artikel" einzustellen, zwischen den anderen Artikeln. So kann man Werbung machen, und Werbeblocker schön austricksen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (2. September 2014)

Das ist kein Artikel, sondern einfach nur das Video, wie es bei uns immer aussieht, wenn es hochgeladen ist.


----------



## MisterBlonde (2. September 2014)

Dass das kein Artikel ist, ist mir schon klar (darum die Anführungszeichen), nur versteckt ihr das Video schön im gleichen visuellen Stil gehalten (Bild mit Text drunter, nicht von den Artikeln abgegrenzt) zwischen den anderen Artikeln, statt ein Werbebanner auf der Seite einzubinden, oder gleich den ganzen Hintergrund mit Flash zuzubomben. So machen das halt andere Seiten. Ihr macht es halt subtiler und nett getarnt.

Dass man so die Werbung nicht blockieren kann, ist sicherlich kein negativer Nebeneffekt für Euch.


----------



## Farragut (3. September 2014)

ich frage mich sowieso schon lange wo die redaktionelle begründung ist, wieso es hier überhaupt trailer gibt.
ich habe mich schon längst daran gewöhnt das es auf pcgames.de auch konsoleninfos gibt, wieso auch nicht, gleiches interessensgebiet. überschneidet sich sicherlich bei vielen usern, mich eingeschlossen.

aber filme? wenn es videospielverfilmungen nur wären ok, aber jetzt auch sowas hier? wo ist da die rechtfertigung ausser klicks und werbung in jeglicher art und form anziehen zu wollen? wie lange wird es dann noch dauern bis es auch "artikel" (wenn solche beiträge sich nicht zu wirklichen artikeln in der übersicht unterscheiden lassen, braucht man sich auch nicht anders rechtfertigen) über pizza, reisen, socken und co geben wird?

wer krampfhaft versucht an werbeeinnahmen zu kommen, egal mit welchen mitteln, wird niemals viele davon überzeugen können, ihren adblocker abzuschalten. denn nur aus diesem grunde, sind sie erst entwickelt worden...


----------

